
Auto-prioritise your tasks with eisedo - caglap
https://www.eisedo.com/
======
caglap
eisedo is a new task manager app inspired by the Eisenhower Matrix.

What makes it unique is that it automatically prioritises your tasks for you,
helping you to manage your time in the most productive way.

Now, you no longer have to worry about which tasks to tackle first - eisedo
will work it out for you.

Not only are your tasks automatically prioritised, you're also able to
identify and eliminate time-wasting activities to ensure you dedicate your
time to tasks that help you to achieve your goals.

